

Why I promote conda - mynegation
http://technicaldiscovery.blogspot.ca/2013/12/why-i-promote-conda.html

======
mynegation
This one will mostly be of interest to Python developers but not only to them.
Conda is an excellent example of "screw it, let's fix that" attitude that I
like so much. Personally I migrated all my internal Python workflows from pip
and virtualenv to conda and Anaconda (Python distribution from the authors of
conda) is now my go-to Python distribution.

